# wannabe drifters



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)




----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahaha...very funny jeong....once again tho, too much time on your hands


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *hahahahahaha...very funny jeong....once again tho, too much time on your hands *


 it's because i don't have a job.. anybody know who would hire a 15yo?? i need a job so i can start saving up for stuff for my car


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i'll hire you to wash my car. 10 dollars every time you wash it. you gotta pay your own way to get here tho. i'm a little north of buffalo, ny.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

soon... let the ricer want to drift, then they will want 240's. i'll sell mine for way more then it is worth, buy a 4runner and live it up


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ser: 10 bux??!!! my parents pay me 5 bux to wash 4 cars!!!!  that's only about 3,000 miles from me right?? i guess i should start walking now 

drfit: i'm mad now. cause of scc and all those stupid ****, there are gonna be just as many ricey 240's as gay civics. what are you gonna do to pay for your spinners when you get your ganstamobile???


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you wanna talk gangstamobile, i have one for you. i work at a car auction so i see all kinds of stuff. a couple weeks ago we had a Lincoln Navigator go through the auction that had 5 TVs, 4 15" subs, 22" chrome rims, and hydraulics. the perfect pimp ride for ya drift


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i was gonna say a Navigator but i don't got the money... yet  

MAFIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

damn viets... lol

duma!

j/k


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hahaha, das funny, did n e 1 here c da pic of da "riced out saturn"?


----------

